# exercise for 5 month old....



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 5 month old pup and I have an exercise question for you experts that have had dogs that got a great hip rating. 

We take our boy on a 1/2 mile walk in the morning which he is not too thrilled about. We have recently started kicking volleyballs (4) in a field for hime to run around and chase and although he seems to like it, he does become tired but I am really worried about all the running and stopping short. He does not jump for any of the balls as we keep them low.

I would appreciate hearing from any of you pros on whether or not you think this ball chasing at 5 months is ok or not.

I am grateful for any help.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

When you say he's not thrilled with his 1/2 mile walk, do you mean it's too much for him, or too little?


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Sasha is 5 months old. We do a mile or two in the morning (depending on my schedule) and after work I throw the ball and Frisbee for about an hour or more... What are you worried about? If his hips are fine then he needs the exercise to build his muscles. He needs it and wants it. What are you worried about? Trust me, he is probably more athletic than you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

k sep

He's not particularly interested. He just smells stuff and then bites the leash and jumps on me after a while. Not too much fun for either of us. He is a complete nut if he doesn't get some form of exercise.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> k sep
> 
> He's not particularly interested. He just smells stuff and then bites the leash and jumps on me after a while. Not too much fun for either of us. He is a complete nut if he doesn't get some form of exercise.


Can you walk him offleash somewhere?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

Sasha

I am worried about his stopping short when he catches the ball. He actually runs and runs from many angles of the park. I have read that running could be detrimental at this age. I don't want to damage his hips. We are four people kicking the ball in different directions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

Chelle

No, I have never walked him off leash. That would be a disaster I think.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sasha
> 
> I am worried about his stopping short when he catches the ball. He actually runs and runs from many angles of the park. I have read that running could be detrimental at this age. I don't want to damage his hips. We are four people kicking the ball in different directions.


Really? Is that true?  I've never heard that running can damage their hips at that age, I thought it was good for them. I know that jumping can hurt them, so you keeping the ball on the ground should be good. Luna and I were doing at least a mile by the time she was 3 months, normally twice a day. I'd say you need to up his exercise. Off leash might be good if he doesn't seem too interested in walking on one.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Chelle
> 
> No, I have never walked him off leash. That would be a disaster I think.


Disaster? Really? Are you sure? Why? Your pup is just too young to be satisfied with a boring ole on-leash walk.  You mention a field you go to - can you let him off leash there? Heck, yeah, let him RUN!!!! and PLAY!!!! It's the jumping you need to avoid while they're young.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

chelle

I'm afraid he'll keep going. We are working on his recall.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> chelle
> 
> I'm afraid he'll keep going. We are working on his recall.


Is it enclosed/fenced? If so, just let him drag a leash --long leash if you're really worried -- and let the boy go!  If it isn't enclosed, is there somewhere you can go that is? Nothing burns energy like offleash. 

Hard as it may be, try not to be afraid. They sense that. I've always taken my dogs in the backwoods/large open fields from early ages offleash and just walk. When they're little, they don't want to get too far away. They might explore a lil here and there, but if you keep walking, they realize soon that this is YOUR walk and they follow or at least keep you in sight. The trick is to NOT FREAK OUT and chase the dog. Never do that.! Just keep going. Don't worry about recall at this point. Just walk.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My pup is 18 weeks old, and he LOVES off leash hikes. We just got back from Montana, where we even took him on a 7 miler....we stopped and rested, and had lunch (him too!) and were prepared to pack him if it was too long. (It was actually supposed to be an 8 miler...we're not sure exactly how long it ended up being). 

You'd be surprised how close he'll stay. I made sure the first time or two out, to "hide" just briefly if he got too far ahead...he came RUNNING back and I acted like he was the SMARTEST pup in the world for "finding" me. It only took him a time or two and he didn't go far. He stops and looks back every few feet (he only is about 5-6 ft in front) literally and we praise him every time. If we think it's dangerous, we force him to stay behind one of us. But he LOVES it, and actually, now he's becoming quite the pro. I was super proud of him. Here's a few pic:





























I strongly urge you to try off-leash!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'll give off leash a try!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

RocketDog

Fabulous pictures. You do have a VERY fine dog there! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

just so you know you can find a 20 ft leash most anywhere even walmart has them and they are under $10 I LOVE my long leash. If you are so worried buy 2 hook them together that gives you 40ft of security where if he does bolt someone can step on it and grab him. I wouldn't worry about the recall as much right now so long as hes not running off. Do engagement work with him does he like food? If he does run one way and have chase you jump around scream act like a fool when he finally gets to you praise and treat heavily then take off again and keep going as soon as he gets to you give him the treat as you run away switch it up between treats and some rough housing or something he loves to play show him how great you are and if you are so awesome and so much fun why in the world would he ever want to leave you? This makes off leash easier because at least he stays near you and you can step on or pick up the leash and reel him back into you without ever even using a recal command not saying recall isn't important definitely teach it and a 20 ft lines greatly helps you work on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

Holmeshx2

Excellent suggestion. I will try that today. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

*Exercising 5 month old...*

I appreciate the responses I have gotten but I still don't have an answer to my question. How about the ball chasing effect on a pup's hips. I am worried running 30 feet in four directions, from 4 people kicking, chasing volleyballs, stopping short to get the ball......how that will effect the hips in the long run. Am I damaging the hips? Please help.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

What I've been told is that it's forced running that you need to be concerned with. As in taking your dog for a run with you or asking him to bike along side you. That's forced running that can hurt their joints. A normal puppy running and playing is completely normal and HEALTHY. He's gotta run around and develop those muscles. When my dog was a puppy (lab-but same rules/thought process) and was 5 months old I allowed him to play off leash. That way he could adjust his gait in any way he wanted, nothing was forced upon him. I'd say he's developed just fine  Best of luck!! Enjoy your pup!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I appreciate the responses I have gotten but I still don't have an answer to my question. How about the ball chasing effect on a pup's hips. I am worried running 30 feet in four directions, from 4 people kicking, chasing volleyballs, stopping short to get the ball......how that will effect the hips in the long run. Am I damaging the hips? Please help.


Really, I'd be more worried about his lack of good, solid, aerobic exercise more so than hip issues. I am no expert in this, but the exercise you're talking about sounds like only a good thing for your pup! If that sort of exercise wastes a dogs hips, my pup's hips are gonna be blown out before he's a year old. (If I thought that would happen, I wouldn't do it, but I don't.. he loves his ball, frisbee, running, chasing, etc and so on and it is GOOD for him!)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Frisbee is not good for young GSDs if he is jumping for it. If you can keep it low, that would be best. Don't overstress his front end. People say hips hips hips, dogs also have shoulders and elbows and pasterns. Be equally concerned about them. Off leash in the woods is excellent because there is more cushioning on the ground (usually) and the dog can decide how much to run or walk.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> *Frisbee is not good for young GSDs if he is jumping for it.* If you can keep it low, that would be best. Don't overstress his front end. People say hips hips hips, dogs also have shoulders and elbows and pasterns. Be equally concerned about them. Off leash in the woods is excellent because there is more cushioning on the ground (usually) and the dog can decide how much to run or walk.


I don't throw it so he's in any way able to catch it. I throw it more for distance and low. The other day the wind took it and he jumped and caught it :shocked: and I decided to go the other way instead.... I know jumping is a no=no at this point. 

Back in the day when I used to be young  I was a Frisbee freak. I would love nothing more than to have my dog love Frisbee as I did/do again now... but not at the risk of his health and development.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll address the "stopping short" issue,, my vet has always told me, frisbee, throwing for example, balls on the ground, the stopping short, skidding, is a good way to cause cruciate damage.. (been there done that)..

with that,,if I play frisbee, the frisbee is low and even (even tho I'm not an expert frisbee thrower!  skidding, I try to avoid..

Masi is more of a frisbee, jolly ball player than a 'tennis ball' player..so I try to throw anything, in a way as to not cause skidding, or sliding or stopping short..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm all about the off leash hiking thing. And the most interesting part is the YOUNGER the pup is the more they stick to us like glue in a new place! The big mistake everyone makes is they don't know this, wait for the off leash opportunities until the dog is older and more independent and then the dogs DO run off and cause problems!





 




 
If you have friends with good dogs, ALL the dogs will tend to stay together


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

JakodaCD OA That is what I need to know! Thank you, and everyone for your fine responses. You are the best!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee, I have to say you are the one that inspired me to start taking Rocket out several times a week (4-5) hiking. After watching your video and listening to everyone's comments about how leash walking is so boring for pups mostly I decided to try it. 

He is becoming SUCH a great little hiker! He LOVES when we go to the end of the road and he is learning such good trail ettiquette, LOL. I took some friends yesterday and they were impressed by him. I thank you.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> MaggieRoseLee, I have to say you are the one that inspired me to start taking Rocket out several times a week (4-5) hiking. After watching your video and listening to everyone's comments about how leash walking is so boring for pups mostly I decided to try it.
> 
> He is becoming SUCH a great little hiker! He LOVES when we go to the end of the road and he is learning such good trail ettiquette, LOL. I took some friends yesterday and they were impressed by him. I thank you.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! I always try to say this same exact thing. I watched her videos long before I ever got Jinx and tried to copy her as best as possible always doing off leash as a pup having her do little confidence building things (going over the downed tree limbs etc...) People think as a pup they just need to hang out at home but these little buggers can go WAY more then what we expect them to. Utilizing the natural leash they have off the jump is amazing even now at almost a year she is great out on the trails and Ive never actually trained her in anything just got out there walking as a young pup. She always has her videos ready to post and really wish more people would pay attention to it. On the internet you have to sift through so much information but hers is definitely something to take and not just skim over. 

*Watch the videos stop making excuses and get out there and walk!!!*

This goes for anyone especially everyone with a puppy I dont care where you live I promise you can find somewhere to go hiking I'm on a HUGE military post with flippin tanks and artillery ranges everywhere yet I have found a few places I can safely take her and let her run. The difference between a leashed walk and an offleashed walk are AMAZING!!!! You wont understand until you do it and see you're dog knocked out on the ride home even from a short 30 minute walk.


----------

